

Archiving Yahoo Messages: update - sp332

Yahoo Messages is going down in a week, and we're trying to archive it before then. https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5427558 But Yahoo has very strict rate-limiting which means we need more IP addresses to download from.  Because of the rate limiting, it won't take much of your bandwidth. We just need more IPs :)<p>There's a pre-built VirtualBox image to run locally http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveTeam_Warrior or simple instructions for AWS spot instances https://gist.github.com/duggan/5226732<p>PS Join us in IRC irc://irc.efnet.org/warrior or http://chat.efnet.org:9090/?channels=%23warrior
======
daxelrod
I want to congratulate Archiveteam. You do amazing work in saving dying pieces
of the world's knowledge.

Warrior is fantastic software that makes it super easy for anyone to chip in
and help. Even on a laptop in VirtualBox, it causes little noticeable battery
drain.

